
The #1 Goal of Your Website - admp
http://www.softwarebyrob.com/2011/01/12/the-number-one-goal-of-your-website/
======
mise
I implemented email autoresponders after reading Rob's stuff.

One positive side-effect I found was that many more people will reply to your
mailing list email that contains a question, rather than filling an online
feedback form.

I wish Mailchimp provided better autoresponder reports, as if they were manual
campaigns.

------
joshklein
There's good stuff here, worth the read, but I don't think the claim of
"ineffective marketers ask for the sale too soon" is applicable to the vast
majority of us. The opposite is more often the case: not asking for the sale
at all, or not loud enough, or not often enough.

------
gdltec
Thanks for sharing!

------
techarch
Great suggestions!

